# New car :) 106 Gti Diablo Red.



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi guys, i'm 19 and picked up my 106 gti tonight! First car was a mk5 zetec s with a 1.7 puma engine, then had a Skoda Fabia vRS. And now i need to start building my no claims. So downsized to a 106 GTi. And I am Loving it!!

The Chosen Car:
2002 '52' Plate.
Diablo Red.
1 Lady owner from new.
Airbagged Leathers.
All the usual Gti refinements.
Sunroof.
Completely Standard in every way.
Wallet of Service History and MOT's.
And the best bit, Mileage:

39k!

Here's a few pics the day I got it, washed, polished, and waxed. Next week i'll be getting the :buffer: on it :devil:





































I'm loving this car, so quick and you can just throw it around and it loves the abuse 

Mods are coming quick and fast.
Comments welcome


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

love these,looks like you have a minter.bit cheeky but what did u give for it?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

looks good mate


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

-damon- said:


> love these,looks like you have a minter.bit cheeky but what did u give for it?


2.7k mate, massive deal imo!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

vRSchap said:


> 2.7k mate, massive deal imo!


good deal there,my mate has just got one in black 50k on the clock with exhaust and dropped 35mm with koni shocks £3.5 i think that was abit to much,defo a good buy with yours tho :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great photo's fella :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

well done mate, must be one of the last ones made! i love small cars with big engines, huge smile factor!


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

-damon- said:


> good deal there,my mate has just got one in black 50k on the clock with exhaust and dropped 35mm with koni shocks £3.5 i think that was abit to much,defo a good buy with yours tho :thumb:


Ye, they do tend to go for quite a bit of dosh. 
Tbh mate I dont think they knew the true value of the car, it wasnt advertised anywhere either, just an add in the window of the car. I was very lucky


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Great photo's fella :thumb:


I'm afraid I cant take credit for them, it was a mate of mine taking the photo's, he's very handy with his camera!


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

330ci said:


> well done mate, must be one of the last ones made! i love small cars with big engines, huge smile factor!


Couldn't agree with you more mate!


----------



## Cosmic_Andy (Jan 9, 2011)

I had one just the same, brilliant car loved mine


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

best colour, great car mate, i wouldnt mess with it, a minter will hold its value unlike the abused ones we all see around


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

have you had a 106 before?


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

I had one of these when I was a lot younger, amazing fun, amazing handling, amazingly good at showing its french character (if you catch my drift).


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice photos, what camera and lens are you using?


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

gargreen7 said:


> best colour, great car mate, i wouldnt mess with it, a minter will hold its value unlike the abused ones we all see around


Ye mint colour when its clean! Hmm ye, but i can't not mod it! it will be subtle though, no major changes, a little lower and some better suspension and engine mods.



-damon- said:


> have you had a 106 before?


No I haven't mate why?



Parlivus said:


> I had one of these when I was a lot younger, amazing fun, amazing handling, amazingly good at showing its french character (if you catch my drift).


Ye I get you mate, such good fun, just makes you smile!



Mindis said:


> Nice photos, what camera and lens are you using?


Haven't a clue mate, my mate was taking the photo's.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

do some track days this year,alot of people hate torsion bars (i do to lower)but 106s grip like f**k with a good set of rubber and it realy will put a smile on your face so get it out and give it some abuse.


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a feeling -damon- may be asking if you've had one before for the same reason I was saying they show their french character 

Edit

Or maybe not.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

-damon- said:


> do some track days this year,alot of people hate torsion bars (i do to lower)but 106s grip like f**k with a good set of rubber and it realy will put a smile on your face so get it out and give it some abuse.


I do plan to go on track in the summer! I just don't wanna ruin it!

do you lower torsion bars then mate? how much do you charge?

Ye, i havent took it anywhere near the limit yet, but from what i can feel and see, it will take corners incredibly quickly. Its on goodyear eagle F1's aswel, quite worn but very grippy.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

vRSchap said:


> I do plan to go on track in the summer! I just don't wanna ruin it!
> 
> do you lower torsion bars then mate? how much do you charge?
> 
> Ye, i havent took it anywhere near the limit yet, but from what i can feel and see, it will take corners incredibly quickly. Its on goodyear eagle F1's aswel, quite worn but very grippy.


i have done 2 torsion bars and you couldnt pay me enough to do another,i hate them.the only problem with 106s,saxo etc is the drive train (not to bad on gti/vts)mine used to eat up gearboxes and driveshafts but the engines are bullet proof.i found toyo t1r and t1s worked well on mine


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

-damon- said:


> i have done 2 torsion bars and you couldnt pay me enough to do another,i hate them.the only problem with 106s,saxo etc is the drive train (not to bad on gti/vts)mine used to eat up gearboxes and driveshafts but the engines are bullet proof.i found toyo t1r and t1s worked well on mine


aha, nevermind then! Yeah i've heard the engines are bullet proof, built for competition apparently. Ye I think i'll be getting some toyo proxes soon, just for the fronts, its got brand new Avon's on the rear!


----------



## MikeyR (Jun 19, 2009)

verry nice mate I have just got rid of my old 106 GTI in october and had 106's since i was 17 brilliant car you will love it....2nd gear puts a hugeeeeee smile on your face!!!!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

also put a s1 rallye box on it and a pugsport there a must have


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice, looks in mint condition!


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

MikeyR said:


> verry nice mate I have just got rid of my old 106 GTI in october and had 106's since i was 17 brilliant car you will love it....2nd gear puts a hugeeeeee smile on your face!!!!


haha ye, 2nd is pretty brutal.

Your's looked mint there mate, love a good black one, is that a pugsport exhaust on yours? :doublesho


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

it is a pugsport mate.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

-damon- said:


> also put a s1 rallye box on it and a pugsport there a must have


Pugsport will be ordered soon mate


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

-damon- said:


> it is a pugsport mate.


lol really want one mate


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Lovely lovely car , can't be many unchavved 106's left so look after it , awesome handling car ,loved mine


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

robsonj said:


> Lovely lovely car , can't be many unchavved 106's left so look after it , awesome handling car ,loved mine


I know, whilst i was looking around for one i came across some right dogs!

I will be looking after it, with only a few certain mods, mainly engine :driver:

and ye, the handling is pretty awesome, love this car now!


----------



## MikeyR (Jun 19, 2009)

cheers peeps!! Yes it was the 2" Pugsport de-cat and i had the raceland 4-2-1 manifold but one of the best things i did was the short shifter from GE engineering took 20 mins to fit and was EPIC!!

It took me 2.5 years to get mine to that standard and fully rebuilt/replaced most parts but well worth it for the final result!


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

MikeyR said:


> cheers peeps!! Yes it was the 2" Pugsport de-cat and i had the raceland 4-2-1 manifold but one of the best things i did was the short shifter from GE engineering took 20 mins to fit and was EPIC!!
> 
> It took me 2.5 years to get mine to that standard and fully rebuilt/replaced most parts but well worth it for the final result!


I'll have a look for one of those short shifters then, the gearchange is pretty horrendous i think as it is standard. Cheers


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great looking motor, smart colour, great pics.
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Love them. Nice colour too.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I had a 106 xsi in White ,same engine but 8 valve head iirc ,loved it to bits


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

My first car was a Pug106 (ok it was only the Indi model) but I loved it so much! I feel i may buy another one in the future to sit beside my Audi and have it as a weekend car!


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers guys  Just gave her another wash and wax, got filthy on the motorway today!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

I had one of these, best handling car by a long way.

Enjoy it man.


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

quality car m8, im 19 how much is the insurance on it


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

joshb said:


> quality car m8, im 19 how much is the insurance on it


I'm payin 2k on my own name, 0 no claims.


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

vRSchap said:


> I'm payin 2k on my own name, 0 no claims.


ye thats a quality deal whos that with mate


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

joshb said:


> ye thats a quality deal whos that with mate


With Admiral mate, one of there 10 month policies, still get a years no claims from it, like a booster thing


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

cheers mate nice 1 did u do it over net or phone? sorry to be a nause but this is a deal i cant miss out on lol


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

joshb said:


> cheers mate nice 1 did u do it over net or phone? sorry to be a nause but this is a deal i cant miss out on lol


haha dont worry about it mate, just make sure u put ur mom and dad as named drivers, really helps the price.

I did it on confused.com mate and they were the cheapest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice motor, I'm sure it's nippy enough aswell, my uncle had one when I was a kid and he still says it was his favourite car (he drives a lotus Elise now) I got a 106 for my first car aswell but it was a 1.1 in green  lol


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

capri kid said:


> Nice motor, I'm sure it's nippy enough aswell, my uncle had one when I was a kid and he still says it was his favourite car (he drives a lotus Elise now) I got a 106 for my first car aswell but it was a 1.1 in green  lol


Ye it's incredibly nippy. Wow, that's some praise coming from your uncle, fair play!

LOL about the 1.1 greeny  My first car was a mk5 fiesta zetec-s, which ended up with a 1.7 puma engine in it


----------

